# 4yo Andy makes a nice catch



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

We went out this evening to try out his new birthday present,a 5ftugly stik rod with a shakespeare reel the combo came with stock line that I guess was 6 or 8 lbs. He was throwing live shrimp under a popping corkin less than 3 feet of water. He made the cast, hooked and fought the fish all the way to the net. We had it weighed at GBBT 4.64lbs, seems bigger and 26.5 inches long. He is very proud and so am I.









and here's one with pawpaw


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

congratulations!!!.... that is a stud!!!...

good job Andy!!!!:bowdown


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Way to go Andy! :clap

Good job Dad. Get them hooked on fishing, they will carry it with them for a life time. 

My 3.5 year old grandson is my fishing buddy. He spent the night withusSunday night. When I tucked him into bed I said "Good night pumpkin". He said "Grandpa, don't call me pumpkin, call me fishin buddy".


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Andy, keep it up.:clap:bowdown


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap FIRST FISH NEW ROD/REEL:doh What a way to start him out....Congratulations.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

congrats to the little man:bowdown


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a very nice trout congrats :clap


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats! Great job little man! Kudos to Dad and everyone else for getting him out there! Building memories for a lifetime!!!!!!



:bowdown:clap:clap:clap:bowdown


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are great pics - congrats!


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.
That's a nice catch for an angler of any age.
You made himclean it himself, right?
Congrats!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job gettin him out there Saltwater Dave!!! Sweet job Andy!:bowdown:clap


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job Andy and Dave!! :bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap Waiting for the opportunity with my little man.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

hahahaha, that's awesome. Let's hope his fish get bigger and bigger his whole life, by the time he's done he'll have to be catching whales after that fish.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I just read all of the replies to him and he is blushing. All of the emoticons really helped him with the visual. So thanks to everyone! I have filleted it and were gonna have some baked trout with cheesy grits tonight. :letsdrink


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

that's a stud.:clap man i wish i could catch one like that.:reallycrying



Nice pics.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations Andy!! GREAT JOB!!! That is THE way to break in the new rod. He's a WHOPPER!!! Bigger than I've ever caught!!! :bowdown:bowdown :clap


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome fish...congrats on getting him on some fish.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Great job Andy....Can we get a line class junior angler record?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job dad :clap The boy will always remember the time you spend with him.

That is a*STUD* Andy !!!! :bowdown


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Excellent!!!! love it when kids catch fish. I have two of my own...and yes I know the feeling...good job guys.:clap


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy cow, that fish is almost as big as Andy!!! :bowdown:bowdown Happy Birthday to you, Andy :letsparty:letsparty and you did a SUPER job catching that beautiful fish!!!!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Fantastic Fish, and great pictures. NICE JOB!



:usaflag


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

TERRIFIC JOB:bowdown:bowdown. Bet he was screaming on that new reel:letsparty


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome he's hooked for ever .:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I think that's the biggest fish I've ever seen that was caught by a 4 year old!:clap Great Job Andy!


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Think about it, in 10 years experience hes going to start high school, that means hes done at about 3:00 pm...that leaves 5 or 6 hours of light... I hope your planning ahead, your going to have to buy a hell of a nice grill and backyard fryer....darn kids! :banghead


----------



## BigDev (May 21, 2008)

And let the fishing addiction begin for the little man!


----------



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Great fish *little MAN*!!!!!!!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

NICE GATOR TROUT ANDY.....:bowdown:bowdown :clap :clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy Cow!!!!!!! Great job on a great fish!!!!!!!


----------



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome catch Andy. Way to get him out there dad.:clap:clap:clap


----------

